# turbo ideas/help 2.0 16v gti



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

i wanna turbo my golf but i dunno what i should go with.. i thought about using a turbo from a saab 900s..good idea? bad idea?

thanks:beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Are you on a junkyard budget? Its not as simple as slapping a turbo on and calling it a day.


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

no? where does it say that and its not as hard as your making it out to be either.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey you can search my name....i did one a few years back for less than 500 bucks on an 8valve.

i used a K26 from a audi 5k.....

my recommendation is to spend a slight amount more (im assuming still less than 1000) and go for a cast t3 manifold and then grab a garrett out of a stock car(saab i guess).

this way, when you do want to go bigger, you already have a t3 manifold. the k26(many versions) has the ability to be up around a T3S60, but it has a unique flange, so you will only every be able to use a k26.

have fun and good luck....not super easy, but i did all of mine using jyard parts and some used vortex stuff.


----------

